# i need a new desktop



## Ikrit (Jan 30, 2009)

my pc atm is complete shit. im surprise it still runs... 
basically im looking for a gaming computer and im leaning towards alienware but i have no idea if they are good or not. are they?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes.  Though if it were me, I'd build the rig myself rather than trust someone else's work.


----------



## Trip (Jan 30, 2009)

It's a lot of fun and a great learning experience to build your own if you haven't done that before. And for higher end computers, going the DIY route will probably be more cost effective as well, as long as you buy smart.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 30, 2009)

seems complicated...i guess i could build one if i got in the mood but im a lazy kind of person


----------



## X (Jan 30, 2009)

there are a couple brands you should look into

velocity mico
falcon northwest
alienware
voodoo

but a home made gaming cpu will always be better, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Trip (Jan 30, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> seems complicated...i guess i could build one if i got in the mood but im a lazy kind of person



Putting them together is actually pretty easy as long as the case is nice to work in! A cramped case can make things pretty miserable, though... *thinks of his own PC and shudders*

The hard part, I would say, is working out what parts to buy and where to get them from because there are so many options and most of them aren't as good as they look. I like spending time researching stuff like that, but I suppose that sort of thing isn't for everyone.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 30, 2009)

there's a fry's here and they sell all parts for making computers
but im the type of guy who chooses the easiest path 
when ever i try to spend time on something and get annoyed i end up wanting to smash it


----------



## Trip (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah, fair enough! I enjoy that kind of challenge, but there were a few times when I was building (and subsequently rebuilding...) my computer that I wanted to take a hammer to it to make things fit, so I understand where you're coming from.

Pesonally, I think if I were going to go for a pre-built machine I'd probably just snag a Dell XPS. You'll get a fancy, pimped out case going with Alienware (owned by Dell these days anyways) or Voodoo, but that doesn't make them run faster and they're honestly pretty tacky anyways. I don't see the sense in paying extra for that.


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Jan 31, 2009)

try www.newegg.com or www.tigerdirect.com 

yes they are online but they have some great deal i built my own rig and i ordered almost all my parts from newegg but my mobo came for a company that is now out of business so it better not go out on me anytime soon lol. but newegg and tiger have good deals on computers and they also have barebones kits which come with most things you need, but it really depends on your budget like i have spent about 1500 dollars on my rig SO FAR. im hopefully done with it rite now. i cant think of anything i really need besides a good photo editing program but im a bit broke right now so thats not gonna come any time soon.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't help but build my own - been doing it for almost 20 years, so couldn't imagine buying a pre-made PC.  There are good ones though - Alienware for sure (which is actually owned by Dell now), plus places like newegg and tigerdirect (which Wind Wolf linked above) also sell premade systems, or sort of a nice go-between - barebones PCs, where you get a basic system and can order the extra parts you want.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

alien ware (now owned by dell) and falcon are prob. the best off the shelf rigs. but your gonna pay for them through the nose and butt.

If you like gaming, and you really don't want to build one, then head for the alienware and fork over the bucks.

But if you can just hang with it for a day or so, building your own can just really make life so easy. I have been working on computers since the TSR (trash 80) III, timex-sinclair, and vic 20. I have a water cooled rig sitting in storage waiting for my house to be finished. Its a total gaming rig but its not cheap. But it freekin flies. I can run Oblivion at max settings and it wont even breath hard. Im not in to shooters so I have not run anything else, but when Oblivion first came out it was eating machines left and right.

take the time. its well worth it.






Coolermaster 830 Evolution Nvidia Edition Case 
Coolermaster 850 PSU 
Evga 680i MB 
QX6700 Extreme Quad Core 
Corsair Dominator DNX PC8500 (4gig) 
BFG Factory Cooled GTX8800 
HT Omega Striker 7.1 Sound Card (since the board does not support front case mic) 
WD Raptor 150 Sata 
WD Caviar 160 Sata 
Plextor PX775SA DVD reader writer yada yada yada 
FLOPPY DRIVE! 
4 Papst 18db fans 
1 Coolermaster 20db fan 

The rig is Dual Loop cooled w/ 
Loop 1: Black Ice Extreme GTX 240 rad with a D5 variable speed pump Vid and Southbridge (680i modified Danger Den Block on the southbridge) Rad under the case using factory holes 
Loop 2: Black Ice Extreme GTX 120 rad with a D5 variable speed pump, Quad Core and Northbridge (standard 680i Danger Den block on the northbridge) Rad goes through the MB tray and is attacked to the case fan knock out of the MB tray

gonna get a cooling system update as Danger Den has new stuff.  Also will be better cable management.  This was just a pre test and I got lazy and left it.  It still rocks.


----------



## Charybdis (Feb 1, 2009)

Try checking out Digital storm as well.
But building it is fun and cheap.
What CPU block is that?


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Its the danger den quad core block for the 775 chip with a brass top.


----------



## Charybdis (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahh... ok.
I've always prefered delrin, gives a much cleaner look.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

nice nice.   DD has a few new toys that im gonna get that will clean this monster up.  But its in storage until the house is finished.  Drywall dust and computers dont mix.


----------

